# Gadget for the kitchen



## nav (Dec 24, 2003)

hi, 
I am looking for websits where i can find "different" and interesting *gadgets for the kitchen...*
(need to buy some different gifts..)
any idea?? :?:


----------



## ironchef (Dec 24, 2003)

www.williamsonoma.com

www.crateandbarrel.com


----------

